# 2014 Panhandle Inshore Fishing Club Season



## PIFC-JP (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello anglers we are fast approaching 2014 and our kickoff party will be JANUARY 18th at Nauti girls bar and grill under Brooks Bridge from 6 to 9ish. we will be taking memberships for the new year and passing along what we are about and what's in store for 2014. first tournament will be feb 1st from archie glover boat ramp. this will be a "slam" event.for those ofyou who don't know we fish 3 species 3 styles with endless opportunities. you can check us out on the web @ www.panhandleinshorefishingclub.com or follow us on facebook. no boat needed you can wade kayak or boat with us. come join us. we are affordable and all about fun and artificial bait only. angler of the year points start with our pre tournament meeting on jan 30th @Broxson Outdoors in Navarre. hope to see you there.


----------

